# Trails rund um Höxter/Holzminden



## aka23 (17. August 2017)

Moin zusammen,

gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über Trails in dem Gebiet?
Ein Paar sind mir bekannt (z.B. HX Räuscheberg, Boffzen Hessenborn, Fürstenberg).
Aber das kann ja nicht alles sein, oder doch?

gruß Helge


----------



## nilsi2001 (1. August 2018)

Hallo Helge,
eine Übersicht gibt es nicht die Trails sind alle ziemlich hidden. 
könnte dir bei Interesse aber welche zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solidworker (14. Februar 2019)

Hi Helge,

der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich schreibe trotzdem mal. Es gab mal ein 16-teiliges  Kartenset mit dem Namen "Mountainbike Region Naturpark Solling Vogler" Die Touren sind jetzt nicht der Burner was Trails angeht. Du bekommst aber einen kleinen Eindruck wo es langgeht. Das Set ist irgendwann aus den 2000er Jahren. Ich hab es damals an der Touristen Info in Fürstenberg erstanden. Inzwischen sind ein paar Trails hinzugekommen. Bei Interesse gerne PM an mich.


----------

